# Game 30: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Indiana Pacers (12/30/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (8-21) VS. Indiana Pacers (17-14)

7 p.m., Conseco Fieldhouse
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
They hope to get Sean May back from an ankle sprain, and you know he'd like to play tonight, considering he's from Indiana and will have plenty of friends and family in the stands.

*PACERS UPDATE:* 
Jermaine O'Neal had the flu all this week, so this is a less than opportune time for the Pacers to be playing on back-to-back nights.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec

Pacers




































Tinsley/Jackson/Harrington/O'Neal/Foster

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Al Harrington vs. Gerald Wallace. 
















These are two of the most athletic small forwards in the NBA. Wallace is more of a high-flyer, but Harrington's strength probably makes him the more physical of the two.​


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck guys! Was really impressed with your win against the Lakers:cheers: hope this'll be a good game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

you guys will win this one easy! emeka, felton and wallace will all have big nights


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Adam Morrison getting the start? 

Sean May's active for this game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison starting off pretty well

Feltons already out doubt Bernie gives him 40+ minutes tonight


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how that foul was on Voskuhl he was 2 feet away from the shot. Rather him then May though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gerald's in foul trouble now.that's his third with 8:24 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

did they t up Gerald?It says so in the gamecast?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah for delay of game they weren't showing the game when it happened though so i'm not sure what he did


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison droppin everything right now. He's not doing that bad on defense either we just can't get a rebound


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're playing with confidence.This team should be able to compete in the East and it would be nice if they woke up and acted like it.

Yahoo has Raymond with 10 assists in 15 minutes,he's really cut down on his turnovers in the last half dozen games too.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Felton is the bomb!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good half by the Bobcats we're playing very well right now 54-50 at halftime


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoa, Rick Carlisle just got tossed because of technicals

Morrison just took 4 straight free throws. Hes already got 25 points with 10 min left in the 3rd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was watching the bowl game on ESPN and when I turn it back Carlisle is booted and then Raymond puts us up 13.

I've only seen the Pacers a couple games this year and they really haven't impressed me at all.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought Gerald was going to get DQ'ed for a second when they blew the Technical

Raymond should have thrown the lob instead of throwing that ball into the defender.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Two consecutive 3 pointers by Carroll and Anderson puts us up 77-74


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raymond sits with a minute left in the quarter.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernard Robinson....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bernard you freaking suck


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Giants just went up 17-7...Panthers season is done if the Redskins can't come back and win that game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

god i forgot about that game how much time is left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's the second quarter.I'm trying to watch it with SOPcast (channel 12993),but it's just not working except when the commercials come on.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ah Gerald injured on a hard fall to his shoulder. He can't catch a break against this team


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Campbell just got hurt and the Redskins fans booed Brunell when he came in.

I hope Gerald isn;t hurt bad.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> It's the second quarter.I'm trying to watch it with SOPcast (channel 12993),but it's just not working except when the commercials come on.


Just gonna have to hold out for a comeback. Its our own fault though we shouldn't even be in this position with the talent we have

Gerald headed to the locker room


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

right shoulder sprain for Gerald crap


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Right shoulder sprain as of now he's getting an x-ray and is out for the rest of the game


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Felton 17 assists so far!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good pass out of the double team by Morrison to get Carroll an open 3 pointer


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's halftime 20-7 Giants...Redskins suck worse than we do lol


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

14 point lead with 1:30 left, fans heading to the exit looks like we got this one

First win streak of the season! Now we just need a ******* victory to call it a night


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> It's halftime 20-7 Giants...Redskins suck worse than we do lol


lol Of course this happens when we have to rely on other teams ot get us in


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

and charlotte win


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great game by Morrison and damn, Ray Ray had 19 assists.. pretty sick.. Our entire team had 19 assists altogether.

grats on your win.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

that is the first time that i can remember that we have won 2 in a row, just goes to show that we can win against the 500 teams but not vs the sub 500 teams
a very happy new year to you all


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

knicksfan89 said:


> that is the first time that i can remember that we have won 2 in a row, just goes to show that we can win against the 500 teams but not vs the sub 500 teams
> a very happy new year to you all


who the knicks or the bobcats, lol. J/P man. :biggrin:


----------

